# Como Hacer un Modem



## renec1000 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pues mi Pregunta es Como Fabricar un Modem que se conecte al Puerto Serie, ya que tengo una Laptop q ni Puerto Telefonico tiene


----------



## Tabare (Dic 24, 2006)

Yo te aconsejaria comprar un modem externo que se conecta al puerto serial , yo uso uno que me funciona bien y es facil de configurar , el modelo es US Robotics 33.6 pero todos son similares.


----------



## fidodido18 (Dic 24, 2006)

yo tambien te aconsejo eso, porque creo que sale mas economico comprarlo que hacerlo, bueno eso creo.


----------

